# Repainting my JD 110 Mower Deck



## leshbach (Mar 11, 2013)

Since winter is coming on, i thought it might be a good time to repaint my 1968 John Deere 110 mower deck, unfortunately I'm new to this and don't know where to start, do i just paint over everything, or do I have to take the old paint off, i just need some guidance.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

if there is some rust u should probably grind that off first then u should probably buff it upp a bit soo that the paint will stick


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tracguy said:


> if there is some rust u should probably grind that off first then u should probably buff it upp a bit soo that the paint will stick




Yep, and use a good oil base enamel paint they have John Deere yellow at TSC in the spray can, and brush on.


----------

